# Hello from Cleveland, OHIO



## EnglishChannel (Aug 24, 2006)

*P.s.*

I meant to include a little story about how I first got interested in archery.

I spent 2 weeks in England on a business trip in the late 80's. My first time in that country. After the 6 hour flight we checked into the Rose & Crown inn out in the countryside. At 2:00 in the afternoon, all turned in for a nap to counteract the jet lag. I awoke to a rythmic thunking sound, and upon looking out the back window of my room, I saw 4 men taking turns shooting arrows into a target butt.

Within a month of returning to the states, I was looking for a bow and me and a couple of buddies were soon going to the range and having fun. Bought my first bow (the Darton) in Detroit Michigan. Still spend more time shooting targets than hunting.

Thought someone might find that interesting.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Great story welcome to ArcheryTalk. Where do you shoot at in Cleveland?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT EnglishChannel. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

here's an oklahoma howdy for ya!!!!
have fun in ohio!!

mossy


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## lonewolf05 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ec. We have a great club here in North Royalton(south of cleveland). Look us up someday. SOUTH CUYAHOGA SPORTSMAN ASSIOCIATION. Membership opens in september.


----------



## EnglishChannel (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thanks for the warm welcome!*

I do know about your club. I brought my youngest son to one of your events a few years back. He was 12 and that was his first time shooting a handgun. But he really enjoyed the trap shooting.

I have had alot going on in my personal life since then and have gotten away from the outdoor activities, but I do miss them and am starting to look for opportunities to get involved again. Maybe I'll see you behind the firing line.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------

